# The Dark Commute



## petach (Nov 29, 2013)

Shenfield, Essex. 6D +70-300L




Smoker/Commuters 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




The Commuter 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




The Commuter by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

and, introducing the Fuji X100S (my little close quarters street fighter)




Steamy Warmth 3 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Steamy Warmth 4 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## cid (Nov 29, 2013)

very nice street shots, I like the third one most


----------



## Vossie (Nov 30, 2013)

cid said:


> very nice street shots, I like the third one most


Me too


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 4, 2013)

They've got a sort of film noire look to them.


----------



## jannatul18 (Mar 29, 2014)

Very stunning photography specially I like the composition of black and white light.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 29, 2014)

.
A couple of them are very good.

I especially like what the x100S can do.

Thanks.


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 25, 2014)

These are amazing black and white shots. Love the second one. Good job!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 25, 2014)

What was your point of focus in the first picture?


----------



## petach (Aug 25, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> What was your point of focus in the first picture?



gosh......from memory and subject, it was likely the guy puffing out cigarette smoke.


----------

